# Daily Manna for Friday, March 17, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

My son, if you accept my words and store up my commands within you, turning your ear to wisdom and applying your heart to understanding, and if you call out for insight and cry aloud for understanding, and if you look for it as for silver and search for it as for hidden treasure, then you will understand the fear of the LORD and find the knowledge of God. For the LORD gives wisdom, and from his mouth come knowledge and understanding. He holds victory in store for the upright, he is a shield to those whose walk is blameless, for he guards the course of the just and protects the way of his faithful ones. Proverbs 2:1-8 NIV


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

It's a PROMISE! But it's a CONDITIONAL promise.

You folks who know anything about computer programming may recognize this as an "IF THEN ELSE" command.

In the opening sentence, there are 3 IF's and a THEN. Focus on what we are being asked to do (the IF's). When the conditions are met, see what God will do for us (the THEN as well as the following benefits).

What isn't given in this passage is the ELSE. But it really is there. Just *think* in terms of NOT HAVING the blessings that are offered for meeting the conditions or possibly even the REVERSE of the blessings.

I do NOT want to be in the spot marked "ELSE." What about you?


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

No Way!!!


----------

